# New 25rss, Just Picked Up Last Night



## langefk (Aug 17, 2006)

Just picked up a new 2007 25rss last night. This site is GREAT! More information than I could have believed. Some of you guys and gals really like to tinker with your TT's. My TV is a 2002 Chevy Tahoe 5.3ltr, 3.73 axle, weight dist. hitch with anti-sway bar, came with tranmission cooler. Seemed to tow the TT home without problems. The 25rss is an upgrade from a Trail-lite Bantam 22s, a hybrid trailer. So far, no problems with delamination noted on the 25rss, but I will watch now that I have read your posts. Keep up the great postings, and pics of the modifications.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

YAHHOOOOOO!!!!! WELCOME!!! Another 25RSS!!! Excellent choice!! Be sure to register your choice in the Poll so we keep the 25RSS well represented!!!

btw, our's is almost a year old with no delam issues...


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Glad you're here!
Tami


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to the site and thanks for joining us. You obviously have fine taste by selecting the 25RSS. Not only did you buy an Outback but you brought home the best model. My prior Yukon with similar specs as yours towed it pretty well.

Good luck and keep on posting.


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it.

Scott


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats on the new 25rss








Nice step up from the Bantam! Hope your maiden voyage is fantastic... and SOON!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!









Enjoy your new Outback and Happy Camping








Dawn


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats on the new trailer. Enjoy it and Outbackers.com


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

langefk,

Let me add my welcome, too.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome and congrats on thew 25RSS
nice choice









Don


----------



## prambeck2005 (Aug 19, 2006)

You won"t have any problems towing with your Tahoe. I have a 25RSS and a 2004 Tahoe that we took to Yellowstone this summer. I went over a 9600 ft pass without a problem.


----------



## langefk (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the input on the Tahoe and the 25rss. After reading multiple posts, I was still concerned that I would have to pack "really light" to be able to go over mountains with my new TT. We are not yet ready to upgrade the Tahoe for another TV, and are glad to hear that, for now at least, it should suffice. We haven't taken it out, yet. We are still waiting for a replacement screen for our sofa slide window, as the one we had, and the ones in the lot our dealer tried to swap, dont' fit on the side opposite of the window crank, so the screen keeps popping open (not very good for keeping bugs out!). Apart from that, we LOVE the 25rss, and are really looking forward to our first outing, hopefully near the end of September.

Thanks everyone for the great input!

Fritz


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site and CONGRATS on the new Outback!!


----------

